
Show HN: Web app to create instant, beautiful roadmaps for product presentations - tiivik
https://waymark.io/
======
tiivik
There’s been a lot of presentation decks made over the years while working in
a startup and most required a simple and easy to understand roadmap.

That ignited my side project idea for Waymark - a tool to allow anyone to
create a pretty and informative roadmap visualization in minutes.

You can add events & descriptions, mark them as milestones, export as PNG
without any watermarks.

